# Land Price will never Drop !!!!



## joeman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

Someone told me that while property price may be high, LAND PRICE will never drop. 

This person told me that LAND will always appreciate and in a year time, I will be sorry because I cannot make a decision to buy LAND now. An old house has depreciation value, it land value will apprecite...

I wonder if this is true ? Is that the reason why everyone is rushing to buy land and even queueing up overnight just to secure land...


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

In Australia it is about houses built after 1989 as far as I know? Or maybe about up to 15 years old?

You might claim some depreciation if you have renovated an old house. How it works? Not sure, check with an accountant or a real estate agent.


----------

